# Darkmessiah's WIP pic heavy



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

instead of puttin bits and peice in a few topics i decided to lump em all together, this is the stuff am working on at the moment, having a converty/sculpty month

Metal Nurgle term - still got alot o work to do on this guy, still havnt got all the imperial bits off yet, thinking about having the arm vomited out by nurgle face, in all likelyhood this guy will go to conflict










































A few more members for my kroot squad for golden daemon, still working on little details, but the concepts are their

bionic leg guy

















Head Collector/bionic hand guy - the collection may be removed, a little excessive perhaps
the rope isnt stright in the rip but it aint fixed and can be moved

















guy catching fruit, guy

















Dark Apostle Quor Gallek - based of a Michael Phillipi drawing, pg 45 book 3 HH artbook, had trouble gettin the details out in this sculpt, so iv reduced the contrast to make the shadows more prominant, still not great but...


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Impressive stuff!

I really like the feel of the nurgle terminator so far, that head is just 
perfect to get that whole disease, disgusting nurgle thing across.

Since I'm a huge fan of kroot I can only say that I reall enjoy others
messing around trying to get more out of the lowly kroot warrior.

I've been thinking about updating my Dark Apostle and I was also
looking at Quor Gallek for inspiration. So I'll be following that mini
with a lott of interest.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Dark Apostle Quor Gallek, now his leg greave is truly outstanding. 
You moulding that 'brown' soft or when its hard?


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

am sculpting it when its soft, doing it in stages over the last few months

if u want hephesto i can upload a few dark apostle pics am using for inspiration

and u can find the rest of the kroot squad here

http://www.warhammer40k.com/40k/viewtopic.php?t=3542


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn, I wish I had skills like that with GS. I have an unreasoning dislike of using greenstuff simply because I don't think I am very capable with it


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Darkmessiah said:


> am sculpting it when its soft, doing it in stages over the last few months
> 
> if u want hephesto i can upload a few dark apostle pics am using for inspiration
> 
> ...


Those are some sick looking kroot, really captures the whole
alien scout feel you get from the fluff and tau codex.

As for the dark apostle inspiration, please do!


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Im also a word bearer player and your work is impressive to say the least! anyways some dark apostle ideas would be very appreciated as im still trying to think about another little thing or two to add to him


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

What putties are using here and for where?


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> because I don't think I am very capable with it


if u guys would like i could run a workshop, covering basics, like a 101 course



DaemonsR'us said:


> some dark apostle ideas would be very appreciated


i looked high and low on my pc but couldnt find much  could have sworne i had more than this, nevermind

http://i14.tinypic.com/4giu6ug.jpg
http://i9.tinypic.com/34iijur.jpg
michael phillips old saint nick
http://i13.tinypic.com/4i4a16f.jpg 
http://i3.tinypic.com/47uokg4.jpg
http://i13.tinypic.com/43rwubt.jpg
http://i3.tinypic.com/4do4ys1.jpg
http://demonwinner.free.fr/
other than that id advise the horus hersey artbooks, theri packed with loads of ideas




Anphicar said:


> What putties are using here and for where?


am using brown stuff which u can get off here
http://www.sylmasta.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Epoxy_Putties_23.html
or ebay, or here now and again
http://www.coolminiornot.com/store/section.php?xSec=3&jssCart=4a22caff366fb6c5aec4bed672934807


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> if u guys would like i could run a workshop, covering basics, like a 101 course


That would be awesome DM. We would add that to the articles section and I for one would make serious use of that....


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

ok :lol:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting those pictures, has given quite a few ideas. Those
in combination with heresy artbooks should really help me with my
ideas for the my dark apostle.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

the artbooks are just full of inspiration and little ideas


----------

